# default video player in MS  PowerPoint



## Sridhar_Rao (May 23, 2008)

The MS powerpoint perhaps uses the windows media player as default to play video files. Several video files (types) out there are not supported by win media player probably due to codec issues. There are other versatile players and third party codecs available. 

Is it possible to tweak the registry or something like that so that the video files are played not by the media player but by other softwares within the powerpoint presentation. I am NOT referring to an external link or an action button that would lead to playing of the video outside the powerpoint presentation.

Any idea?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 25, 2008)

Um... There are several media player OLE controls... you can always insert them in your presentation instead of the default WMP. I dont have any links or names, just the theory.


----------

